# Camillus Titanium



## RBM (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been hesitant to buy any of the new Camillus knives. Having an old original kind of spoiled me. But I picked up the new fixed blade Camillus Titanium for just under $10. Not a bad knife so far but its not what the old Camillus knives were either for the same price. I have not tested it out yet. First impressions are a much thinner blade than the originals even if its wider. The new design is not to my liking and looks nothing like the originals. The package claims it is a drop point but I don't see a "drop" in the point with the straight spine. Other than that the one review in the link below summarizes it pretty well. Fixed blade full tang 440 steel titanium bond and large grip rubberized handle. It fits well in the hand comfortably but probably not the best for most smaller hands. Nylon sheath with three blade stops. The blade keeper and snap is a tight fit and will not snap off just with the thumb. It takes some effort and more than one finger to snap it and unsnap it. Not bad for the affordable price I guess. I will know more when I put it through some woodwork. I still prefer my Moras, SAKs, and Gerbers for design and function.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Camillus-Titanium-Drop-Point-Knife/27129460


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 23, 2013)

Made in China?


----------



## RBM (Aug 23, 2013)

The Longhunter said:


> Made in China?



Unfortunately yes. That was another reason I was hesitant about getting a new one. As I said, its not the old Camillus. I have heard that Camillus (owned by Acme Corporation) has instituted a high standard for materials and quality control on Camillus knives made in China. They also got a lot of input from original Camillus owners demanding they keep a high standard quality knife at an affordable price. I will find out when I put this one through some woodwork.

There are good quality knives made overseas. Mora of Sweden and Victorinox of Switzerland to name just a few. China on its own has not been known for quality knives unless a US corporation institutes the material and quality control over the manufacturing of them.


----------



## RBM (Sep 26, 2013)

I put this knife through some simple woodwork on pine, a softwood, and found I had to work much harder than with other knives I have. Its billing on the package says its "3X Harder than steel, blades stay sharper longer." Well its not dull but its edge is not up to the edge of other blades I have. I put it up against my Mora Craftsman (similar priced fixed blade drop point) and there was no comparison. I have not had to sharpen the Mora that I have had for over a year now and used it steadily on many varieties of wood. The Camillus Titanium took much more cuts than the Mora for the same amount of work on the pine. The small lanyard hole on the Camillus also will not accommodate even a single 550 Paracord while the Mora lanyard hole will take three of them. The thickness of both blades is roughly the same but the Camillus has a wider blade. The grip on the Mora is just right for my hand even though plastic. The Camillus grip is rubberized and comfortable but slightly on the large size for my hand. The Camillus nylon studded/keeper sheath is better than the Mora plastic. Since the edge and cutting ability is the main purpose of a knife, I would rather take the Mora afield than the Camillus.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Sep 26, 2013)

A lot of times a thicker blade will have a steeper grind angle. Although the knife is still razor sharp it won't necessarily feel that way to the touch. I have noticed this with broadheads as well.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 26, 2013)

Decent camp knife for $10.00......Might have to get me one !!!!!!


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 27, 2013)

I have not found a better knife than a Mora for the price. Been using them for better than 20 years.


----------



## RBM (Sep 28, 2013)

chehawknapper said:


> I have not found a better knife than a Mora for the price. Been using them for better than 20 years.



This is the $9 Mora 760 Craftsman I put up against the Camillus. It is the only fixed blade I use more than any other. I use this one even more than any other Mora I have.


----------

